# Some good calls to get



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Well i need some new calls to add on to my addiction. So my question what mouth and e-calls would you guys suggest. Ive been using mouth and i like to find some good mouth calls. Also i want to use some e-calls also so what do you guys suggest on that too.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I really like my crack calls www.crackpredatorcalls.com I like their cat crack, crack howler, and crack rabbit. From what I understand most closed reed calls use the same JC reeds so they all sound pretty similar. There are a few members that make custom calls. They all look really nice and I hear they all sound good too. They will be my next purchase. I forgot the links for their sites but I am sure someone will chime in for us.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, Well ill buy from the guys on here. Then one last one i like dog breath coyote calls from what i seen does anyone like them from first hand experience, I like them from videos i seen but i like to hear first hand experience.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah my next ones will be from PT members. I bought these before I knew people here were making them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

MountainCoyotes said:


> Thanks, Well ill buy from the guys on here. Then one last one i like dog breath coyote calls from what i seen does anyone like them from first hand experience, I like them from videos i seen but i like to hear first hand experience.


 I have the full set of Dogbreath calls and they work and sound great. I know Todd personally and he's a great guy to deal with. You can usually find him on the Michigan Predator Hunting forum. Go on over and say hello !


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

OK thanks man i appericate all the help.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.predatortalk.com/forum/15-predator-calls/

There is several makers on this forum. I resently purchase three call from Prairiewolf and they sounf great.


----------

